# Our American Chinchilla Rabbits



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 9, 2010)

We got 4 American Chins last month, a breeding pair (when they are old enough) and two extra bucks to "try out" (they were delicious in gumbo).


Just wanted to show off their pics. They both have grand champions in their backgrounds, but we don't plan to show.

Here is our buck, Rusty






And here is our doe, Daisy, who is a super sweet thing, as long as you don't try to pick her up! lol





And here is our "hutch" for them.  These are the only two we will be keeping for a while.  We are going to use tractors for the grow outs when we start breeding in the fall.  This hangs off our deck railing, and is about 20 feet off the ground. So far it's been very clean and easy to maintain.  They each have their own ceiling fan. lol. There are benefits to having only two rabbits, although I already want to expand, as I would like to try some Florida Whites, too.  But anyway, the husband has made plywood sides that will fit in there when the weather gets cold.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi I like your set up . I have 2 does and 1 buck American Chins and 14 babies  there temperments are great. still working on the hutches. fall will be here soon LOL


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice!    I think your set up looks great. 

Keep in mind you can always replace a doe that is not so friendly with one of her kits that you've handled from birth.  At our house, unfriendly or nasty rabbits go in the pot.  It's a must for us since we show but _especially_ because most of the showmen in this house are children.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 18, 2010)

She is really a nice bunny, she just doesn't like getting picked up. I think we just need to do it more to get her more used to it.  Could I retain her daughter, even though my buck would be the daughter's father? (well, that's a little confusing. lol)


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes.  It's called line breeding.  I do it.  I think most of the serious top exhibitors do it.  There is a very useful diagram in the ARBA's handbook "Raising Better Rabbits and Cavies" that shows how genetically varied line breeding can be.  I know some people who print it out (on a transparency?) and lay it over the paper they're working their breeding plan on so they can just fill in the blanks with their rabbit's names.

Line breeding usually goes: line breed, line, breed, line breed, line breed, outcross (from another line), line breed, line breed....


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 20, 2010)

i also like your set up an great rabbits to


----------

